
Show HN: BlingBling – Make it rain - mekanics-2
http://www.blingbling.money
======
soulchild37
Nice work! It even detect my phone direction and move the money accordingly

------
jarnix
On my nexus 6 I had to rotate the phone horizontally

------
imauld
Finally, a good use for smartphones.

